# Gopher tortoises



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

My gopher tortoises was put in the same aquarium as a water turtle now he is not eating and he is inactive. Could the turtle have made home sick. He had a land mass to live on but he got in the water with the turtle his color is lighter than normal as well


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Kathalena


----------



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello thank you for the welcome. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated I have a vet appointment for Monday morning but I don't know what to do until than I'm really scarf he might pass before than.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 12, 2017)

it's doubtful he will pass before the vet appointment but he's most likely sick from something species shouldn't mix. Is he still with the water turtle or is he separate now?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes he could have easily gotten sick, either from the turtle passing disease or from the very improper care. 

Keep him warm. How hot is your basking spot and how low is your overnight low?


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 12, 2017)

The care parameters for good health in these two species are probably very different. They should be separated to ensure it doesn't make the other sick. 

We never recommend mixing species as germs that one species can tolerate could kill another.


----------



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

dmmj said:


> it's doubtful he will pass before the vet appointment but he's most likely sick from something species shouldn't mix. Is he still with the water turtle or is he separate now?





JoesMum said:


> The care parameters for good health in these two species are probably very different. They should be separated to ensure it doesn't make the other sick.
> 
> We never recommend mixing species as germs that one species can tolerate could kill another.





dmmj said:


> it's doubtful he will pass before the vet appointment but he's most likely sick from something species shouldn't mix. Is he still with the water turtle or is he separate now?


----------



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

No I separated them and gave him a heat lamp he is doing a little better. Do you know what I can give him That he will eat he is still not eating


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 12, 2017)

Mazuri, prickly pear pads and fruit, greens like dandelion, chicory, endive, etc. What have you been feeding? How hot is he getting under the basking lamp? How long was he in the semi-aquatic habitat?


----------



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Mazuri, prickly pear pads and fruit, greens like dandelion, chicory, endive, etc. What have you been feeding? How hot is he getting under the basking lamp? How long was he in the semi-aquatic habitat?


----------



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

He started acting like this yesterday morning. He seems to be enjoying the light.


----------



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Mazuri, prickly pear pads and fruit, greens like dandelion, chicory, endive, etc. What have you been feeding? How hot is he getting under the basking lamp? How long was he in the semi-aquatic habitat?


----------



## Kathalena gosnell (Mar 12, 2017)

I have been giving him ice burg letters. Is that bad I haven't had him long


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2017)

Kathalena gosnell said:


> No I separated them and gave him a heat lamp he is doing a little better. Do you know what I can give him That he will eat he is still not eating



When they don't eat it is because something in the environment is not right, or they are ill. It is not because you are not offering a food he likes.

We need to know more about how you are housing him to be able to help you.
-What are your four temperatures? Warm side, cool side, basking area and overnight low?
-What equipment are you using to accomplish these temps?
-What substrate?
-What size and type of enclosure?
-Can we see a pic of the enclosure?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 12, 2017)

There is very little nutrients in iceberg lettuce. He needs a lot more in his diet than he is getting now. It looks like you have a lot of work to do in getting him set up correctly. Start by reading this thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/

What state are you in? How sure are you that you have a Gopher (Gopherus polyphemus) tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2017)

If he was in the water, he may have pneumonia. Have you taken him to the vet?

Please post a picture of the tortoise so we can be sure it really is a gopher tortoise.


----------



## TortoiseBandock (Mar 24, 2017)

As you have a Gopher Tortoise, my question is how you got the Gopher. Is it a rescue? As they're illegal to buy or sell, I hope he's doing better.


----------

